# Leica M3



## drewjitsu (Mar 11, 2006)

Hello - 

I am in the business of junk removal.  Obviously, not everything we take away is junk.  I came across this camera in a garage of a now deceased woman.  It apparently belonged to her husband or father who was a captain in the army...it came with lots of great photos from postwar Japan and the Phillipines.  I triple-checked with her daughter to see if she wanted to keep it (I could tell it was a quality piece of equipment), but she said no.

From the research I have done it appears to be very desirable, so I am trying to gather as much information as I can about it before I consider selling it.  It might be a good excuse to take up photography if I decide to just hold onto it!  

I am very excited about this find and any info about it or how much it could sell for would be greatly appreciated

Anyways here are the pictures:


----------



## Alpha (Mar 11, 2006)

Leica cameras are the cream of the crop in the 35mm world. That M3 you picked up is worth a pretty penny, and appears to be in pristine condition. I'm not sure what the book value is, but the going rate on eBay is btw $400 and $800. Hopefully Mitica, our resident vintage camera guru will weigh in on this one. It is a very nice camera indeed, though not exceedingly modern.


----------



## Soul Rebel (Mar 11, 2006)

I think ive fallen in love:heart: 

That is an amazing looking camera.


----------



## drewjitsu (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh and I have the instruction manual as well...evidently it has not been used much...along with the camera I found an unopened pack of bayer aspirin and band-aids from the late 1950's, travel logs, and other random items that indicate the bag it was in had not been opened in a very looong time.

Also discovered were a couple of older 8mm video cameras and a couple pretty cheap-looking older Polaroid cameras.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 11, 2006)

Check my other reply for this one.


----------

